# Pre fabricated workbench top?



## LucasWoods (Oct 1, 2014)

I have seen some grizzly solid maple tops. I was wondering if there is any other manufacturers that make work bench tops? I am open to suggestions.


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

You can get some from Woodcraft:
http://www.woodcraft.com/search2/search.aspx?query=workbench%20top&c2=SH_Shop%20Accessories&c3=SA122_Workbenches&c4=SA122-04_Workbench%20Components

Also, I have heard a few people using Ikea kitchen counter tops (you can sandwich two together if you want).

Most local lumber dealers also sell these. That's where I looked first… but after doing some calculations, I found it quite pricey. I eventually glued up my own. I used LVL 2×4 beams which is rather uncommon, but it was only for a "side-bench", and worth a try. Glue-up was quite easy, since these beams are very flat to start with. I put a skirt around it, and an oil/shellac/wax finish:


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Clean work Dr.Tebi.


----------



## cax (Sep 24, 2014)

Nicework and great


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I have seen Maple tops at one of the suppliers I used in Houston - Houston Hardwoods. Don't remember a price. I have also heard that you can get cabinet sops to make them for you for cheap. That might be a good route if you have a friend in the business.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

I think it's awesome - super-stable, great looking, etc. Brilliant!


----------



## LucasWoods (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah I am still going back and forth on wether or not to build my own bench or to buy a top and go from there


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

What is stopping you from making your own bench? Just curious.


----------



## LucasWoods (Oct 1, 2014)

Time and I am very new to woodworking. He workbench is something that will probably stay with me for a very very long time 10 years plus. So I want to try to take out any uncertainty about my skill by buying pre fabricated. Benches I have found that are pre built are very expensive so maybe meeting in the middle ground will mean less time spent building it and less of a chance I will mess something up.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I think the benchtops we get at work are from Grainger, I think. We add some 80-20 frames under them, and a cage of the stuff over it.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Time and I am very new to woodworking. The workbench is something that will probably stay with me for a very very long time 10 years plus. So I want to try to take out any uncertainty about my skill by buying pre fabricated.


That's pretty much where I was five years ago (I had only been doing woodworking for a year or so) when I decided to build my own bench instead of being a pre-fab/pre-built.

Think of it as a skill-builder. I learned a lot while building my bench, it serves me well every day, and is still solid as a rock.


----------



## LucasWoods (Oct 1, 2014)

That bench is beautiful how much did it run you?


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

The benchtop itself will be 1/10th of the work you put into a bench. I wouldn't spend my money there. Instead use the money you would have spent on the benchtop to buy a tool that will help your woodworking.

I bought all rough lumber and had it all milled and ready to glue in a day, Glueup too a week of evenings (5 glueups total), so maybe 10-12 hrs. No skill involved other than knowing how to use a tablesaw (barely) and jointer/planer. If you go with something like 2×12's, you can cut the time you spend on milling down to just a few hours, and you might learn something.

By comparison, I have maybe 30-40 hours in making and fitting leg tenons. Stretchers another 6-8 hours. Making the base assembly simple can really save on time.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> That bench is beautiful how much did it run you?


Out-of-pocket costs for lumber, hardware (including the 2 vises and mobile base), and finish was around $400.00.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I have to agree w/ Pezking. The top glue up is one of the easier aspects of building a bench. Flatten w/ hand planes, easy and cheap. Save your money for good vises.


----------



## LucasWoods (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you all for the input what wood should I get for the top? Obviously a hard wood but, what type (preferably one I can get from a hardware store) also how thick should the too be ideally?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Whatever you can get cheaply. I used poplar and ash for mine, lots of people use SYP to good effect. hardwoods aren't really necessary. Look at the Danes DF bench, it's beautiful.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

You might browse through the Workbench Smackdown thread. It'll give you a bunch of ideas of different styles and price points of benches. If you just want to look at the benches without reading the whole thread, many have been tagged with smackdown and you can click on them to read the project posts.

As far as material, I like Christopher Schwarz's advice, "The material should be cheap, easy to get, heavy (if possible), dry-ish and heavy (if possible)." If you have cheap hardwood available, that's great, but it's not a problem to make a good bench out of nearly any wood, including construction lumber. That's what my bench is made of and it works very well for a low price.



Paul Sellers has a good blog series on building a traditional English style bench from construction lumber.


----------



## BikerDad (Jul 16, 2008)

Jorgensen has made them in the past. Gladiator Garage Works sells tops, as does Sears. Baird Brothers

These guys are another very good source, you can get thicker tops: Butcher Block.com

Also, Highland Woodworking sells prefab Split Top Robou slabs. Not cheap ($800 or $1,000), but you get 2 12" wide by 4" thick slabs either 6' or 8' long.


----------

